# Problem paying with switch card?



## frayz (Mar 8, 2006)

As above lads 

Do you not accept switch? Came up failure, can you help me out on this one?

Order name was Mr Frazier Cohen, amount approx £56

Cheers


----------



## frayz (Mar 8, 2006)

Called em, spoke to John, all sorted 

Top bloke, good advise, cant wait to get my bits now


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

Was the same problem i posted about mate, John also sorted it out for me 

Gareth


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Switch didn't work for me either.


----------



## frayz (Mar 8, 2006)

Just give em a call, number on their website dude, they sorted it no problem


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

hmmmm seems to be a switch problem in general! I will speak to Secpay and come back to you all.


----------

